# Internet film viewing to surpass disc viewing in 2012



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> More and more people are choosing to watch features films via an Internet-based service versus buying them on physical DVD or Blu-Ray disks. The Los Angeles Times reports that according to a new study from IHS Screen Digest, 3.4 billion movies will be watched by consumers in 2012 on streaming Internet video services such as Netflix and via downloads on iTunes and other online stores.
> 
> By contrast, the report states that in 2012, just 1 billion movies will be bought on DVD and Blu-Ray disks combined.


More


----------

